# Roots & blues in Mo.



## grill master d (Sep 20, 2009)

Stop by an see us at smilin bob's booth at roots & blues bbq contest in columbia mo. 9/25 & 26....we will be lookin for another win....let us know if your from bbq-4 u....grill


----------

